# obx cat back vs. greddy catback



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

what sounds better and which do you feel a little more with?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

obx has some issues with fitment sometimes... personally i'd go with greddy or apexi

of course, i'm not completely up to speed on what's available for the 5th gens


----------

